# insulating intercooler cold pipe



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Has anyone insulated the cold pipe comming from the intercooler to the motor? Thoughts? From the googling I have been doing and checking of other turbo type car forums, it seems to be a good idea. Can't really do any harm and if there is some good to be done with not a lot of cash, why not? I may do it. Anyone who has that can advise?


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

sorry i ment to post this in the 1.4 section. i will as well


----------

